# p1764 trouble code help?



## sunsetorangess (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a 05 frontier king cab and its putting out a trouble code of p1764. does anyone know what this means besides transmission? also when i go to take off it seems like its a stick but its an auto the light and issue go hand and hand but i havent been able to figure it out yet. thanks for any help
J


----------

